# The Coding Source company



## jtw90 (Apr 23, 2009)

Has anyone ever worked for them and how is it?Pros and cons please


----------



## em2177 (Apr 23, 2009)

A lot of traveling.


----------



## dmaec (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't heard anything "bad" about them... I can say that   (unlike a few other remote coding companies I've seen listed).

but that's all I know about them... nothing bad thus far...


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 23, 2009)

*search the forum*

You should search the forum.  There has been some postings regarding The Coding Source.


----------

